# ahhhhh..help pleaaaaase!!! :)



## hammerhead_05

I was hoping that ANYBODY could help me with a little problem that i have.  I make small movies at home through Windows movie maker, and the file that it saves it as, is WMV, and i was wondering how i would go about changing that to a file that is compatible with a DVD player.  I heard something about MPEG1 VCD file, but i am still a little confused. If you have ANY form of information, PLEASE fill me in....
                   thanx


----------



## sezerb

Depends on what type of files the DVD player will play. There are plenty of open source converters that will convert a WMV file to other formats


----------



## hammerhead_05

ok...ummm...do you know the most COMMONN file that a DVD player will play?!?!...and are the 'converters' free to download on the web?!?!...or do you HAVE to purchase them through a retailer!?!?


----------



## magicman

The real question is do you have a DVD burner on your computer? Or just a CD burner? If you're talking about VCD files, I guess you've only got a CD burner.

The best piece of freeware kit I have come across would probably be this. It's not very user friendly for a novice, but will do any conversion you will need.


----------



## Crazydude185

If you dont like his converter there are alot more on google alot of them have like a 15 day trial thing... which you can just delete it then redownload it and restart the time. I had to find a converter for converting wma files to mp3 files to save space but their are alot just on google just look around a bit. But yea make sure u have a dvd burner i always thought i had one... then i realised it was a cd burner and dvd player, no dvd burner located =/ ...


----------



## hammerhead_05

ooooooooooooooooooo dang.....lol....you have to actually have the proper burner?!?!....what the crap!...does anybody know how i am able to determine if i have a DVD burner and not just a CD burner?!?! Is there something i can click on that lets me know?!?!....WAIT....OMG! i am looking at my computer right now, and it says on one of the trays "hp DVD writer/cd-writer combo!!!!!!!!!.....omg....does that mean i have the burner!?!?...so then if i DO actually have it....then i SHOULD be able to download that software and then convert it all?!?! tshhhh! Im on a roll! haha thanx for all your help....you all rock!!!!!!!


----------



## magicman

I love the amount of enthusiasm in that last post. Very rarely do we get that. 

Seems like you do have the right optical drive, and the right converter software, in that case. You'll need to convert to .vob format, now it is possible to create fancy menus and such like on professional dvd's (not with this software though). But that's by no means nessecary, and just burning plain .vob files onto a disk (you'll need DVD-R disks from a shop if you don't already have some) should work fine, it'll go right into playing it when you insert the disk.

You'll need software to burn the actual disk, but something like this should be all you need.


----------



## hammerhead_05

Magicman, you are so freekin' helpful......lol  .....but i do have another question.  Ok, so, i downloaded som retarted program that was supposed to convert the files i needed in to a DVD....BUT...it did'nt work....i dont think......i converted a movie of mine WMV to a different file...i clicked on "DVD" and then i had the option of clicking on "NTSC" or "PAL", i chose each one seperately and burnt them both to a DVD+R .....and i inserted them in to 2 different DVD players in my house and it didn't work in either of them "incorrect disc" is what it says on the screen.  OK....so....you say something about .VOB file?!?!.... ...lol...so i looked for a converter that directly transferes WMV to VOB....and i found nothing....maybe i am not looking in the right place.....heck, i dont know!...lol.....is there a certain site i can get it from?!?! 
    OK, so lets say that you know of a converter that can get me in to "VOB" from "WMV"....and i convert it...so them my movie is in "VOB"....k....great...NOW...can i just burn that straght to a DVD+R?!?!  I use a program called "burn4free CD & DVD"  (I had to DL that cuz the windows burner just stopped working....but with this "burn4free" thing, it works just fine.)  So, is there a certain button that i have to click to burn it as a "DVD" format?!?!...or do i just burn the file that is in VOB like anything else!?!...............soooo......lol...if i burn the VOB file on to a DVD+R, then when i place it in to a DVD player, it should start to play!??!!?!?!?!?!?! 
    I swear Magicman....if i can get one of my movies that i make through windows movie maker to play in a regular DVD player....i will buy a plane ticket and fly my butt out there and give you the biggest freekin' hug you will have ever had!!!!!!!!!   hahahaha.....not really..but i will be really excited!!!!
   so, i guess the most important thing right now is if you know of a place/converter that i can DL to get WMV to VOB...
  Dang....sorry for such a huge essay......but i have  been trying to figure this thing out for like a year now  and its really drivin' me nuts! LOL

               i would appreciate ANYthing you have to say
                        thanx,
                                  -hammerhead-


----------



## Bobo

hammerhead_05 said:
			
		

> Magicman, you are so freekin' helpful......lol  .....but i do have another question.  Ok, so, i downloaded som retarted program that was supposed to convert the files i needed in to a DVD....BUT...it did'nt work....i dont think......i converted a movie of mine WMV to a different file...i clicked on "DVD" and then i had the option of clicking on "NTSC" or "PAL", i chose each one seperately and burnt them both to a DVD+R .....and i inserted them in to 2 different DVD players in my house and it didn't work in either of them "incorrect disc" is what it says on the screen.  OK....so....you say something about .VOB file?!?!.... ...lol...so i looked for a converter that directly transferes WMV to VOB....and i found nothing....maybe i am not looking in the right place.....heck, i dont know!...lol.....is there a certain site i can get it from?!?!
> OK, so lets say that you know of a converter that can get me in to "VOB" from "WMV"....and i convert it...so them my movie is in "VOB"....k....great...NOW...can i just burn that straght to a DVD+R?!?!  I use a program called "burn4free CD & DVD"  (I had to DL that cuz the windows burner just stopped working....but with this "burn4free" thing, it works just fine.)  So, is there a certain button that i have to click to burn it as a "DVD" format?!?!...or do i just burn the file that is in VOB like anything else!?!...............soooo......lol...if i burn the VOB file on to a DVD+R, then when i place it in to a DVD player, it should start to play!??!!?!?!?!?!?!
> I swear Magicman....if i can get one of my movies that i make through windows movie maker to play in a regular DVD player....i will buy a plane ticket and fly my butt out there and give you the biggest freekin' hug you will have ever had!!!!!!!!!   hahahaha.....not really..but i will be really excited!!!!
> so, i guess the most important thing right now is if you know of a place/converter that i can DL to get WMV to VOB...
> Dang....sorry for such a huge essay......but i have  been trying to figure this thing out for like a year now  and its really drivin' me nuts! LOL
> 
> i would appreciate ANYthing you have to say
> thanx,
> -hammerhead-


Ummm, that was a little bit too much excitement.  It would really help if you separated your paragraph into smaller segments, and used proper grammar, it makes it a bit easier to read. 

The problem might be that you are using a DVD+R.  Some DVD players only support DVD-R.  Look on the DVD player, it should list what it supports, many even support CDs.

Also, what will really help you is if you pick up a copy of Nero (7 Ultra can be found as low as $20 if you look hard, but 6 is good too) which will automatically do all the conversions for you.  I have Nero 7 Ultra, and I absolutely love it.

p.s. can I get magicman's hug if I fix it?   lol....


----------



## magicman

Hehe, I will check it over in the morning. Bobo's right, if you can get DVD-R disks, they in theory have a better chance of success. If you can tell us exactly what type of dvd player you have, we can see what it supports. For the time being though, I'm ever so slightly drunk, so I'll have a look in the morning. And Bobo, if you want the hug, you are welcome to it.


----------



## Bobo

magicman said:
			
		

> For the time being though, I'm ever so slightly drunk, so I'll have a look in the morning. And Bobo, if you want the hug, you are welcome to it.


 Lol! ....well I really dunno here, 

And one other thing to check is exactly what kind of discs your burner can handle.  I am not sure what would happen if you put a DVD+R disc in and it couldn't handle it, but it is possible.  Do you know what the exact model number is? (for both the burner and the player)


----------



## hammerhead_05

ok....i checked the DVD player...and it says "CRAIG DVD/compact disc player" 
and then it says MP3, compact disc digital audio, DtS, & Dolby Digital....i have no clue what the crap that means ....but yea...thats what it says.  
    I also went to best buy, and told them about my problem....said that there is no software that i can purchase in order to transfer WMV to anything that will play on a standard dvd player.....i was like great!  LOL
    But yea, i will check back in to see what you have to say 
                  thanx, you are a big help!!!


----------



## hammerhead_05

sorry....i didn't see the last post...but this is the model #CVD328.  Oh, and i looked at the BACK of the dvd player, and it said NOTHING about "DVD+R", but it did say "DVD/MP3/CD-R/CD-RW/CD Player"...


----------



## hammerhead_05

...is anybody there?....  *sigh*


----------



## magicman

Sorry I haven't checked this thread for a while.

I'm not quite sure what stage we're at. Can I just recap?


> I also went to best buy, and told them about my problem....said that there is no software that i can purchase in order to transfer WMV to anything that will play on a standard dvd player.....i was like great! LOL


That's rubbish. There's plenty of programs out there, some cost money, some don't. The best free one I linked you to above (here). But it's not very user friendly, so you may think it worthwhile investing in something like WinAVI. That's pretty much foolproof. It can convert wmv files into the proper VIDEO_TS folder, then you just burn that whole folder to the disk.


> Oh, and i looked at the BACK of the dvd player, and it said NOTHING about "DVD+R", but it did say "DVD/MP3/CD-R/CD-RW/CD Player"...


I still think that DVD-R's would be the best bet, you've got the burner, you've got the player, and you probably need the disks if you haven't bought them. I don't see any reason why your player wouldn't recognise it, but the best way to find out is to do it.

If there's any more information you need, I will try and check this thread more regularly now.


----------



## hammerhead_05

sweet...ok....i already DLed the free one.....but i can't really figure it out.  Do you know what file i should save it as?....again, i am going from WMV... 

          thanx


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, about Best Buy, I usually go in there just to toy with them and their lack of knowledge.  So, the moral of the story is, BEST BUY'S WORD IS NOT GOD!!! (we could start a whole other thread about that subject ...)


----------



## hammerhead_05

Ok, so, it turns out that i have downloaded this: 

http://www.alloksoft.com/wmv.htm

I have the trial version, and i converted one of my files from WMV to AVI and i also tried the DVD thing. After i converted them, i burned them to a DVD+R, and also a regular CD.  After doing that, i took both CD's to my DVD player, and they BOTH do not work   I just dont know what to do.

If you go to that site above, scroll to the middle of the page to see the text written in blue....what file should i save it as to be able to play in a DVD player?!?!  I am just so lost!
                                    PLEASE leave any ideas.....
                                                     THANX!


----------



## magicman

Well I tried the program myself just to see, and like I suspected, while the program advertises itself as converting to DVD, all it does is convert files to DVD-compliant MPEG-2 as well as demuxed audio and video. While all that may sound complicated, all it means is you'd have to do more work with the files to get them to play in a DVD player.

If you're happy to experiment with trials, download a trial that I know for a fact will work - WinAVI. In selecting the DVD output option on there, it makes 2 folders called AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS. The first one is empty, but both together is what a DVD is made of, so just burn those to a disk and you should be home free. Because it's a trial, you'll get a message plastered all over the encoded video, but as I said it's the best non-freeware in my view, and if you're going to use it a lot it'll be worth investing in it.


----------



## hammerhead_05

OOOOMMGGG!!. ok, so i downloaded that program that you said to...and i transfered my file....and JUST like you said, it created 2 folders, i burned BOTH of them to a CD and my computer played them fine (with a CONSTANT message in the middle of the screen saying to buy the program!.lol)  and i put it in my DVD player, and SOMETHING happened.  A screen popped up and it had the 2 folders Audio_ts and video_ts, but it wouldn't let me play them, i could only toggle with them....
   Any other suggestions?!..maybe i did something wrong...maybe there was something i was supposed to click that i forgot..... 

                  thanx bud, you are getting me SO close...i can smell the victory....AALLLLMOOOST THERE


----------



## magicman

You say you burned the folders to a CD? What happened to the blank DVD's you were going to use? You may well get weird results if you are using the wrong media to burn onto.

One thing to mention is that WinAVI creates a folder called dvd_0, within which you have the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS folders. You need to make sure that those two folders are in the root directory of the disk. That means the folders are somewhere like X:\VIDEO_TS\....  instead of X:\dvd_0\VIDEO_TS. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## hammerhead_05

Ok, now i have tried burning the file both to a CD and a DVD+R.  And when inserted to the DVD Player, the same screen pops up, it shows both files, both video_ts and the other one, but i am unable to play either of them......its like it wants to separate them... 
    Its like i need to save it as one file as a combination or something,...its weird, and when i want to play in through windows media player, i have to highlight all the components of the file and hit the 'enter' button, otherwize it rejects my request.  Its weird.  Hmmmm 
   I also looked at the way it was being saved, and it was indeed saved the way that you said it should be....


----------



## magicman

I'm at a loss then. A properly configured dvd is as I've described, and it's no different in setup than commercial dvd's. It should automatically play the video when the disk's inserted, not go into a menu...

Maybe someone else will have a suggestion, because I'm all out.


----------



## hammerhead_05

NOOOO!   You were my only hope!!!!!  **starts to slit wrist**
hahah....jk......but dang!...i have NO clue what to do now...lol...**sigh** 
    If you have no clue...do you know where or who i can ask or turn to? 
                      thanx


----------



## Bobo

hammerhead_05 said:
			
		

> NOOOO!   You were my only hope!!!!!  **starts to slit wrist**
> hahah....jk......but dang!...i have NO clue what to do now...lol...**sigh**
> If you have no clue...do you know where or who i can ask or turn to?
> thanx


OK whoa...calm down.  If you are willing to spend about $30, get Nero Ultra 7.  I use it for burning whatever, and everything always works.  The other thing is that you should be using (or at least try to use) a DVD *- *R instead of a +


----------



## magicman

Lol, nice one Bobo, sometimes you can't see the wood for the trees, I completely forgot the existence of Nero for a second.


----------



## hammerhead_05

ok...lol...nero 7, eh? .....can i get something like that at best buy?  And what the crap is a DVD-R??? ...lol...and also...if i convert from WMV to DVD...when i play it through a tv, will i get that annoying menu that doesn't wanna go away??? 
                        thanx


----------



## Bobo

hammerhead_05 said:
			
		

> ok...lol...nero 7, eh? .....can i get something like that at best buy?  And what the crap is a DVD-R??? ...lol...and also...if i convert from WMV to DVD...when i play it through a tv, will i get that annoying menu that doesn't wanna go away???
> thanx



I honestly don't know, I just take whatever file I want and Nero does all the rest for me, plays it like a regular video.  DVD-R is just a different format of DVD, they sell them at the stores.


----------



## hammerhead_05

ooook...i will take your word for it BOBO  lol....i am going to purchase one through Ebay right now.....i will let you know how everything works  in a few days or maybe a week. 
        thanx


----------



## Bobo

hammerhead_05 said:
			
		

> ooook...i will take your word for it BOBO  lol....i am going to purchase one through Ebay right now.....i will let you know how everything works  in a few days or maybe a week.
> thanx


Purchase one what?  Go to Best Buy and get 25 DVD-R discs for like $20


----------



## hammerhead_05

huh....i thought you said to get nero ultra 7.....lol...cuz....i already placed a bid..lol...


----------



## Bobo

hammerhead_05 said:
			
		

> huh....i thought you said to get nero ultra 7.....lol...cuz....i already placed a bid..lol...


Yeah, I said to get that....but why ebay?  And how much did you bid for?


----------



## hammerhead_05

i chose ebay cuz you can usually get stuff for cheaper....it is an unopened package with the verification code and everything....ummm...i placed a bid for 20.00...but right now it is at like 7.00...lol...the average price that it is sold for is around 25.00...and you said about 30....so i figured i would be savin' around 5  bucks...but then shipping is around 5.00...so its about the same either way....and to go and drive to best buy will be more expensive than to just ship it ..well...with my car anyway...haha


----------



## Bobo

hammerhead_05 said:
			
		

> i chose ebay cuz you can usually get stuff for cheaper....it is an unopened package with the verification code and everything....ummm...i placed a bid for 20.00...but right now it is at like 7.00...lol...the average price that it is sold for is around 25.00...and you said about 30....so i figured i would be savin' around 5  bucks...but then shipping is around 5.00...so its about the same either way....and to go and drive to best buy will be more expensive than to just ship it ..well...with my car anyway...haha


OK, that's fine.  ANd $30 is the cheapest that I have seen it, I wasn't saying that I could get it for you at that price.  Cheapest I could find now is about $40, so yeah, get it from there.


----------



## hammerhead_05

dang....they are starting to go for a little more that what i had thought....some went for 35!  ...i looked online...bestbuy.com, and they are origionally 99.99, they are on sale for 49.99.....but i still will get it through ebay.....um.....i have another question that just popped in my little brain....ummm....will i be able to convert from my WMV file to something that is able to play in a DVD player?
OR, do i have to create my movie THROUGH Nero in order for it to play in a DVD player?
              thanx


----------



## Bobo

I have no idea, I just take a video file, click on "Make Your Own DVD-Video," and Nero does the rest.  That's why I love it so much, it does everything so easily.

You could actually download the trial right now, and get familiar with it.  I am not sure if the trial lets you burn anything, however.


----------



## hammerhead_05

Dude...BOBO...i can't thank you enough.....seriously dude...i SERIOUSLY cannot thank you enough....the Nero 7 disk worked. I am now able to play my movies on the TV.  Just when i lost all hope...you come out of nowhere and help me out! 
**gives BOBO the biggest internet hug in all of internet-hug-history**
Dude.....this has been something i have been trying to figure out for the last 2 years!  THANK YOU SO MUCH
                            -Brock-


----------



## Bobo

hammerhead_05 said:
			
		

> Dude...BOBO...i can't thank you enough.....seriously dude...i SERIOUSLY cannot thank you enough....the Nero 7 disk worked. I am now able to play my movies on the TV.  Just when i lost all hope...you come out of nowhere and help me out!
> **gives BOBO the biggest internet hug in all of internet-hug-history**
> Dude.....this has been something i have been trying to figure out for the last 2 years!  THANK YOU SO MUCH
> -Brock-



You just made my day!   I am glad I could be of service.


----------



## starnight

Hey guys I was reading how you all help this lady ...Maybe you can help me..Im trying to burn movies on to a cd,,from limewire..I have Nero 6 and Elite dvd bruner...I find out how to put my photos on a cd.. now HOW do I burn a movie???PLEASE HELP ME???


----------



## Bobo

Hey guy, I was just reading about how you shouldn't hijack a thread

And no limewire allowed here


----------

